# ductwork through floor joists.



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

By not cutting into the floor joists.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

would like to do the same in our exercise room however i do NOT want my kitchen to fall down :no: no, it ain't safe NOR is it allowed by code


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

elpapi72 said:


> As part of finishing my basement I want to improve the head room. Is it safe to try and pass the HVAC ductwork through the bssement ceiling/ first level floor joists? If yes, what is the proper way?


If they are 2x material...you can't do that, Period!!! If they are I-joists you can.


----------



## elpapi72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the responses. I have two "dumb" beginner questions.
1) how can you tell a floor joist from a floor truss and what is the difference?
2) what is an I-joist and what does it look like.

Details are good 

Thanks!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

elpapi72 said:


> Thanks all for the responses. I have two "dumb" beginner questions.
> 1) how can you tell a floor joist from a floor truss and what is the difference?
> 2) what is an I-joist and what does it look like.
> 
> ...


Pic 1 are standard floor joist. Pic 2 are the I joist.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If there is enough room up in the joist bays, yes you could run the duct work up there. the problem lies, when you come across where electrical and water piping is, then you may not have enough room.


----------



## elpapi72 (Sep 1, 2011)

So, from the photos (thanks) it would seem I have I-joists. My next question would then be..per Joe C. Reply what is N "safe or best practices" when running HVAC ductwork thru I-joists? Is there a metal/alloy frame I should place into the cut hole to support it with, etc.)

Thank you gents.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on where the vents are located on the floor above. You would normally run the parallel between the beams or joists, and the trunk would stay as close to the middle of the house. Keep in mind, due to you are wanting to relocate the duct work, you have to take into account, that you could end up changing the design of the system overall, and may or may not cause problems with air flow.

How are the ducts running now? Post a picture showing. When you do take the picture, stand back and take an overall shot of the area, not a close up.


----------



## elpapi72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are dome photos of the situation. As you can see the duct runs perpendicular and below the joist (with one or two trusses thrown in) . I would like to continue them in the same direction ( because those areas they go to will still need HVAC) but raise them and go through the joists( in a narrower duct if need be). Is this advisable? What is the proper safe way to accomplish this?

Actually app keeps crashing when i attach photos. I will log in via my laptop soon and upload that way.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are fine to leave it as is. You will just have to box in the trunk area. Where the clean out plug is, you should put in an access panel, so it is easy to get to, without having to cut into the gypsum later on. As for that huge bundle of Romex, that does need to be cleaned up, so it is not just hanging there. The one thing that I would do, if you are planing to put in the basement a movie or rumpus room, is maybe use Roxwool between the bays, to help deaden the noise, along with using 2" Blue poly caulked in place around perimeter of the foundation, at the joists, or use Tiger Foam to help seal, if you are planning to completely finish the space.


----------

